# Any way to detect a silent heat?



## ecologystudent (May 30, 2009)

Maggie (a Nigerian dwarf) was born the first of March, so she's now 8 months old now, good sized, and I'd like to get her bred. The problem is I don't see her going into heat.

No change in behavior, no tail wagging, no swelling or mucus. I even took her to a buck, she had no interest at all. My other doe did get bred though and still smells like the buck, so I figured that would work as a buck rag, but still, nothing. 

Could she just be young, and not cycling yet? Is there some way to tell if a silent heat is happening? My mom thought I might be able to take her temperature to tell, but I couldn't find any information on that. Advice?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have one doe that you just can not tell at all. She does not change so I have to just pen her with the buck. I tell you sometimes that will make you :hair: as bad as waiting for the kids to come.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i had the same problem until i got a buck. some does just dont show it until theres a buck present


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

I have this same problem with my 7 month old nd and actually her mother also. I check their tails carefully daily. I know (ewwwww)! I will notice discharge on one day and then count from that day 18-21 days. Now that I have been doing it a few montths and marking it on an old calendar I am noticing a pattern! Annoying but doable.  

Jen


----------



## ecologystudent (May 30, 2009)

4kids said:


> I have this same problem with my 7 month old nd and actually her mother also. I check their tails carefully daily. I know (ewwwww)! I will notice discharge on one day and then count from that day 18-21 days. Now that I have been doing it a few montths and marking it on an old calendar I am noticing a pattern! Annoying but doable.
> 
> Jen


Yeah, but the problem is that there isn't any discharge, ever! I lift her tail daily, and it all ways looks the same.

So, it sounds like most people think that it's more likely that she does silent heats than she's too young?


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Some does don't start cycling until they are 10-11 months old or so--it's not the norm but it does happen occasionally. 

She may be having silence heats, but you may also be right that she just hasn't matured yet in that area.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

can you bring a buck home for a month or two? Boys are really good at detecting those silent heats. Or get a buck rag? And i dont just mean let him rub all oer a piece of fabric. The best buck rags come from him wearing it for a few days. Put an old t-shirt on himlet him wear it two or three days peeing on it stinking it up. Then cut it off of him. Hang it near your doe. You may notice some changes.
beth


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

I've had a couple kids who didn't show estrus signs until almost a year old. I also had an adult who was silent until you brought the buck right up next to her.
Of course, there is also the rare chance a doe will never cycle. My friend has one like that.


----------

